
Japanese AI bot with the personality of a teenage girl develops depression - proofmaster
https://freshasfuck.net/2016/10/07/japanese-ai-bot-with-the-personality-of-a-teenage-girl-develops-depression/
======
Mithaldu
They're talking about this, and it definitely looks like some kind of
marketing stunt:

[http://www.fujitv.co.jp/kimyo/rinna_blog/](http://www.fujitv.co.jp/kimyo/rinna_blog/)

Edit: Jumpscare warning.

~~~
akx
That was nicely done (though I suspect I might get more out of it if I
actually read Japanese).

------
gremlinsinc
Um, maybe the gist here is we should stop modeling AI after teenage girls?
Just a thought...

